# wofür wollen sie meinen Briefkasten?



## estrella (12 Februar 2013)

Gestern erhielt ich folgende mail von "engelchenaufwolke7atYahoo.de" oder so ähnlich mit folgendem Wortlaut:



> _Herzlichen Dank für Ihre Anfrage_
> _Da wir auch den deutschen Markt gewinnen möchten, suchen wir neue Mitarbeiter_
> _Wir mieten Ihren Briefkasten unserer Kunden. _
> _Als Lohn erhalten Sie 5 Euro für jeden Brief welchen Sie weiterleiten. _
> ...


 

_Diese Mail wurde von einer Marketing-Agentur versendet._

wofür wollen sie meinen Briefkasten, Geldwäsche oder seriöse Absichten?
Ich habe nicht darauf geantwortet und die mail in den Spam-Ordner verschoben.

Vor einer Woche erhilet ich einen Brief mit meiner Adresse von der Rentenanstalt. Ich solle eine bestimmte Telefonnummer bis zum 20.2.13 anrufen um meine Gewinnchance auf monatliche Rente von ich weiß nicht mehr wieviel Euro zu sichern_. _Landete leider im Papierkorb_.- Gewinnchance vertan. _Jetzt kommt der Spam auch per Post_._
_LG estrella_

[Modedit by Hippo: Mail-Link entschärft und Quote-Tags eingefügt]


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

estrella schrieb:


> ...wofür wollen sie meinen Briefkasten, Geldwäsche oder *seriöse Absichten?*...


Keine Ahnung was die wirklich wollen, aber DAS bestimmt nicht.

[Spekulationsmodus on]
Ich tippe drauf daß früher oder später auch Päckchen/Pakete ankommen und dann biste ganz schnell Warenagent
[Spekulationsmodus off]

Lies mal in diesem Thread >>> http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...t-von-mir-bestellt-was-tun.36721/#post-337977


----------



## Goblin (12 Februar 2013)

> Vor einer Woche erhilet ich einen Brief mit meiner Adresse von der Rentenanstalt. Ich solle eine bestimmte Telefonnummer bis zum 20.2.13 anrufen um meine Gewinnchance auf monatliche Rente von ich weiß nicht mehr wieviel Euro zu sichern


 
Renten werden nicht verlost. So ein Blödsinn



> Geschäftsleute die viel unterwegs sind, Sie erhalten keine Briefe auf Ihren eigenen Namen


 
Warum sollten Geschäftsleute keine Post auf ihren eigenen Namen erhalten ????? Ist wohl ehr das Gegenteil der Fall. Lass die Finger von so einem Mist sonst haste irgendwann die Kripo vor der Tür



> Dann mailen Sie uns bitte aussagekräftigen Bewerbungsunterlagen digital


 
Damit liefert man denen persönlichste Daten frei Haus


----------



## estrella (12 Februar 2013)

Vielen Dank für die schnellen Antworten, genau das habe ich vermutet und alles in den Papierkorb befördert. Ein Superteam ist das hier. Hat mich schon vor viel Schaden geschützt.
LG
estrella


----------



## Hippo (12 Februar 2013)

estrella schrieb:


> ... Ein Superteam ist das hier. Hat mich schon vor viel Schaden geschützt.


Schön auch mal ein Lob zu kriegen!
Danke


----------



## estrella (12 Februar 2013)

keine Ursache, gern geschehen. Mußte mal gesagt werden.
LG
estrella


----------

